# عايز اخد رأيكم في حاجة



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا عايز اخد رأيكم في حاجة

انا بضيع نصف يومي كله علي المنتدي
و انا طالب اعدادي و الأمتحانات قريبة
و والدي و والدتي بيقولولي ان كدة خطأ
و انا عايز اسمع كلمهم بس انا بحب المنتدي
و النت و الفيس بوك


اعمل اه ؟؟؟؟
ياريت تعلقوا و تنصحوني اعمل اه

و نفسي ماي روك كمان يقولي اعل اه بما أنه هو صاحب المنتدي و هو صاحب المشكلة دي لأنه عمله منتدي حلو :boxing:  هههههههه بهزر طبعاً
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 ديسمبر 2011)

اعمل جدول لنفسك ضع للمذاكرة فيه الأولوية ...ثم حدد فترة الراحة وتوقيتها ( فلتكن مثلا ساعة ) حسب وقتك ...ولتكن ( من وجهة نظرى ) هى آخر ساعة قبل الخلود للنوم
لأنك فى حالة دخلت ع النت سيظل عقلك مشغولاً به خاصة لو دخلت فى حوارات ..وسيكون من الصعب الدخول فى "مود" المذاكرة من جديد 
وفى الساعة المحددة أغلق النت فوراً ...وأدخل نام ...
بتبقى صعبة فى البداية لكن مع التكرار ستتعود ...
المذاكرة مسئولية ويجب أن تحملها ..وتكون جديراً بها كى تَسعد وتُسعد والديك معك ... 
وربنا يوفقك وينجحك ...


----------



## god is lord (22 ديسمبر 2011)

حاول تنظم وقتك وتذاكر كويس وبعدين تعد على النت شويه وبلاش تتضيع طول اليوم على النت لانه بيسرق الوقت خلى بالك 
وربنا معاك ويوفقك


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 ديسمبر 2011)

+ طبعاً نسمع كلام الوالدين ونذاكر
الامتحانات خلاص على الابواب ودة مستقبلك 
لكن المنتدى موجود وبعد ما تخلص الامتحانات هتقدر تشارك تانى ..
+ ربنا مش عايزنا نهمل فى دراستنا علشان نكون ناس متفوقين ونمجد اسمه
+ وطاعة الوالدين وصية كتابية 
خد بركتها واسمع نصيحتهم لانهم اكتر ناس بتخاف عليك 
+ النت بيسرق الوقت والمذاكرة عايزة وقت اكبر..

رتب وقتك وربنا يتمجد معاك 
علشان ماتجيش النتيجة وحشة اخر السنة ونفضل نعاتب ربنا ونقوله ليه ونبقى احنا السبب 
اننا مذكرناش ومسمعناش كلام بابا وماما

+ ربنا معاك


----------



## kero-marena (22 ديسمبر 2011)

كافيء نفسك

اقعد ذاكر مثلا فصلين

وقول لنفسك لو ذاكرتهم حلو

اقعد نص ساعة في المنتدي

لو ذاكرت اكتر اقعد ذيادة

حبة

وبابا وماما 

اكيد مش يزعلو علي شان انت منظمممممممممم

اية رايككك


----------



## القسيس محمد (22 ديسمبر 2011)

ابنى الحبيب 
نصيحتى ليك انك توزن امورك وتنظم وقتك فى ايام الدراسه
لان الدراسه مهمه والمرحله الاعداديه مهمه جدا لانه بتحدد ايه هتكون دراستك فى المستقبل
وفى الاجازة تقدر مش تقضنى نص يومك قضى يومك كله عالمنتدى بس وقتها محدش هيلومك ويقولك كنت نجحت فى المدرسه 
وربنا معاك ويعطيك بركه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 ديسمبر 2011)

حب المذاكرة كدة زي المنتدى

وفكر دايما ف اخر كل حاجة
اكيد انت عارف لما بتكون درجاتك مش كويسة اية اللي بيحصل
ولما بتكون كويسة اية اللي بيحصل

ربنا معاك ويباركك ويوفقك 
وقبل المنتدى والمذاكرة صلي كتير وقول لربنا يقف معاك


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> اعمل جدول لنفسك ضع للمذاكرة فيه الأولوية ...ثم حدد فترة الراحة وتوقيتها ( فلتكن مثلا ساعة ) حسب وقتك ...ولتكن ( من وجهة نظرى ) هى آخر ساعة قبل الخلود للنوم
> لأنك فى حالة دخلت ع النت سيظل عقلك مشغولاً به خاصة لو دخلت فى حوارات ..وسيكون من الصعب الدخول فى "مود" المذاكرة من جديد
> وفى الساعة المحددة أغلق النت فوراً ...وأدخل نام ...
> بتبقى صعبة فى البداية لكن مع التكرار ستتعود ...
> ...


في كمان حاجة
انا كدة هكروت المذكرة علشان اعض

انا عارف نفسي


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

god is lord قال:


> حاول تنظم وقتك وتذاكر كويس وبعدين تعد على النت شويه وبلاش تتضيع طول اليوم على النت لانه بيسرق الوقت خلى بالك
> وربنا معاك ويوفقك



مانا عارف انه بيسرق الوقت

و بعدين انا الكلم ده بسمعه كتــــــير أوي بس للأسف مش عارف اعمل بيه 
انا ممكن اعض علي النت 8 ساعات متواصلة و منهم 7 ساعست علي المنتي :t39: :t39: :t39:


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + طبعاً نسمع كلام الوالدين ونذاكر
> الامتحانات خلاص على الابواب ودة مستقبلك
> لكن المنتدى موجود وبعد ما تخلص الامتحانات هتقدر تشارك تانى ..
> + ربنا مش عايزنا نهمل فى دراستنا علشان نكون ناس متفوقين ونمجد اسمه
> ...



انا عارف ان ماما و بابا بيعملو كدة علشاني
بس ............
بس ............

انا بحب النت بــــغباوة :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39:


و بعدين انا الكلم ده بسمعه كتــــــير أوي بس للأسف مش عارف اعمل بيه 
انا ممكن اعض علي النت 8 ساعات متواصلة و منهم 7 ساعست علي المنتي :t39: :t39: :t39:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*على فكرة ده احساس كل الطلبة :t39:*
*هههههههه*
*وبيزيد جداااااا ايام الامتحانات وممكن فالأجازة متقعدتش عالمنتدى نفس الوقت*
*كان نفس اللى بيحصل معايا :t23:*
*أنت ممكن تنظم وقتك بين المنتدى والمذاكرة *
*واهتم بالمذاكرة واعمل زى جدول لنفسك*
*وقول مش هدخل المنتدى الا لما اخلص المذكرة دى *
*وتعالى على نفسك والامور هتمشى زى مامشيت معانا اوتخرجنا كده :59:*
*هههههههه*
*ربنا معاك ياسكريم*​


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

kero-marena قال:


> كافيء نفسك
> 
> اقعد ذاكر مثلا فصلين
> 
> ...


انا ظالم نفسي

قصدي اني ممكن اعد أوصاد الفاصلين 3 او 4 ساعات

:t39: :t39: :t39: :t39:

و المضوع ده خلاني بقيت اطلع 6 علي الفصل بدل الأول او الثاني


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

يوسف-j قال:


> ابنى الحبيب
> نصيحتى ليك انك توزن امورك وتنظم وقتك فى ايام الدراسه
> لان الدراسه مهمه والمرحله الاعداديه مهمه جدا لانه بتحدد ايه هتكون دراستك فى المستقبل
> وفى الاجازة تقدر مش تقضنى نص يومك قضى يومك كله عالمنتدى بس وقتها محدش هيلومك ويقولك كنت نجحت فى المدرسه
> وربنا معاك ويعطيك بركه



للأسف مش عارف اوازن أموري :t39:


مثلا اليوم 24 ساعة

- 6 ساعات نوم
- 5 ساعات مذكرة
- 7 ساعات كمبيوتر


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *على فكرة ده احساس كل الطلبة :t39:*
> *هههههههه*
> *وبيزيد جداااااا ايام الامتحانات وممكن فالأجازة متقعدتش عالمنتدى نفس الوقت*
> *كان نفس اللى بيحصل معايا :t23:*
> ...



نفسي اعمل لنفسي جدول

انا السنة دي بس عملت 4 جداول و مكنتش بمشي علي ولا واحد بسبب الـــــــ :t39:


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> حب المذاكرة كدة زي المنتدى
> 
> وفكر دايما ف اخر كل حاجة
> اكيد انت عارف لما بتكون درجاتك مش كويسة اية اللي بيحصل
> ...



مش عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارف


----------



## staregypt (22 ديسمبر 2011)

:act23::t39::act23:
​


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> :act23::t39::act23:
> ​



 :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39:


----------



## staregypt (22 ديسمبر 2011)

scream man قال:


> :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39:



براحتك 
بس انت الخسران
وهاتاخد على دماغك
:act23::act23:
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> براحتك
> بس انت الخسران
> وهاتاخد على دماغك
> :act23::act23:​


*هههههههههههه*
*هى دى الأمهات *
*انا كنت مستغربة الرد قبل ماعرف ان حضرتك والدته*
*دلوقتى شيفاه مناسب جدا :mus13:*
*ههههههه*​


----------



## staregypt (22 ديسمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *هى دى الأمهات *
> *انا كنت مستغربة الرد قبل ماعرف ان حضرتك والدته*
> *دلوقتى شيفاه مناسب جدا :mus13:*
> *ههههههه*​


شوفتى يا ستى 
طلع عينى السنة دى
اعمل ايه
​


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> براحتك
> بس انت الخسران
> وهاتاخد على دماغك
> :act23::act23:
> ​



شكرا ليك يا ماما


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *هى دى الأمهات *
> *انا كنت مستغربة الرد قبل ماعرف ان حضرتك والدته*
> *دلوقتى شيفاه مناسب جدا :mus13:*
> *ههههههه*​


طبعا مش ممتي


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 ديسمبر 2011)

scream man قال:


> انا عارف ان ماما و بابا بيعملو كدة علشاني
> بس ............
> بس ............
> 
> ...



*أنا هقول حاجة بقى هى ساعة نت تقعدها لئما ماما هتشيل النت خالص :act23:*


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *أنا هقول حاجة بقى هى ساعة نت تقعدها لئما ماما هتشيل النت خالص :act23:*



بعد الشر ,,,, انا اعض ساعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## god is lord (22 ديسمبر 2011)

حرام عليك كده يبقى ادمان وخطر عليك بجد لازم تقلل وقت النت شويه واما......................................
تفصلوا النت خالص احسن
ايه رايك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## staregypt (22 ديسمبر 2011)

النبى تفهموه
طلع عين ابوه
وجاب نقطة لاموه
النبى تفهموه
:act23::act23::act23:​


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

god is lord قال:


> حرام عليك كده يبقى ادمان وخطر عليك بجد لازم تقلل وقت النت شويه واما......................................
> تفصلوا النت خالص احسن
> ايه رايك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ده انا اصيب بأزمة قلبية لو النت اتفصل
و اخلع بقي من الدنية :smile01 هههههههههههههههه

جد بقي شوية .......

انا فعلا عايز اسمع الكلام بس مش قادر :t39: :t39: :t39:
انا ادمنت الكمبيوتر بطريقة جمدا أوي


----------



## god is lord (22 ديسمبر 2011)

وبعدين فين وقت ربنا ؟ربنا هو الاساس بجد لازم تلزق فى ربنا وتتحد بيه وتقرب منه قبل النت وهو اكيد هيساعدك عشان تتخلص من النت وتحب ربنا اكتر
ربنا معاك ويوفقك ويكرهك فى النت شويه ههههه ويحببك فيه وفى المذاكره


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

god is lord قال:


> وبعدين فين وقت ربنا ؟ربنا هو الاساس بجد لازم تلزق فى ربنا وتتحد بيه وتقرب منه قبل النت وهو اكيد هيساعدك عشان تتخلص من النت وتحب ربنا اكتر
> ربنا معاك ويوفقك ويكرهك فى النت شويه ههههه ويحببك فيه وفى المذاكره



اهي دي مشكلة تانية

انا ناسي ربنا خالص

مبقتش بصلي
مبقتش بروح كنيسة


انا ضعت


----------



## staregypt (22 ديسمبر 2011)

god is lord قال:


> وبعدين فين وقت ربنا ؟ربنا هو الاساس بجد لازم تلزق فى ربنا وتتحد بيه وتقرب منه قبل النت وهو اكيد هيساعدك عشان تتخلص من النت وتحب ربنا اكتر
> ربنا معاك ويوفقك ويكرهك فى النت شويه ههههه ويحببك فيه وفى المذاكره



صدقينى دى كمان مافيش
هو النت وبس
عايز الضرب على نفوخة كدا
:act23::act23::act23:
:smile01​


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> صدقينى دى كمان مافيش
> هو النت وبس
> عايز الضرب على نفوخة كدا
> :act23::act23::act23:
> :smile01​


احنا هنتخانق في المنتدي و لا اه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

تعالي غرفتي اديني شوية زعيئ


----------



## god is lord (22 ديسمبر 2011)

البركه فى حضرتك خدى منه النت


----------



## god is lord (22 ديسمبر 2011)

وحضرتك واخوه اعدوا عليه شويه وكفايه هو يشوف دراسته


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

god is lord قال:


> البركه فى حضرتك خدى منه النت



شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش

بس

انا غلطان اني قلتلكم ان دي ممتي


----------



## staregypt (22 ديسمبر 2011)

god is lord قال:


> البركه فى حضرتك خدى منه النت


دا حصل فعلا والنت فصلته لوقت طويل
لكن ما كان لا بيذاكر ولا اى حاجة 
:act23:​


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

god is lord قال:


> وحضرتك واخوه اعدوا عليه شويه وكفايه هو يشوف دراسته



بس بقي


----------



## god is lord (22 ديسمبر 2011)

احنا بنوصى مامتك عليك عشان هى خايفه عليك وعايزه مصلحتك


----------



## god is lord (22 ديسمبر 2011)

خلاص مفيش فايده


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

انا هسيب المنتدي 5 دقائق و راجع تاني

بــــــــــــــــــــاي  :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39:


----------



## god is lord (22 ديسمبر 2011)

احنا نصليله انه يكره النت شويه وهو طبعا لازم يحاول ويحاول يصلى ويقرب من ربنا وده اكيد هيساعدك


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

god is lord قال:


> احنا بنوصى مامتك عليك عشان هى خايفه عليك وعايزه مصلحتك



مانا عارف بس .........


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

god is lord قال:


> خلاص مفيش فايده



انا هحاول


----------



## staregypt (22 ديسمبر 2011)

god is lord قال:


> احنا نصليله انه يكره النت شويه وهو طبعا لازم يحاول ويحاول يصلى ويقرب من ربنا وده اكيد هيساعدك


يارب
:giveup:​


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

god is lord قال:


> احنا نصليله انه يكره النت شويه وهو طبعا لازم يحاول ويحاول يصلى ويقرب من ربنا وده اكيد هيساعدك


هحاول


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> دا حصل فعلا والنت فصلته لوقت طويل
> لكن ما كان لا بيذاكر ولا اى حاجة
> :act23:​



شكرا يا ماما علي الفضيحة دي


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> يارب
> :giveup:​



:smile01  :smile01


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2011)

بص بقى انا هقولك حاجه بجد احمد ربنا انهم بيخلوك تقعد على النت 

فى الدراسه وخصوصا لما تكون شهاده 

انا كنت وابنى متعلق اوى اوى بالكمبيوتر لكن كنت بشيل الفشيه خالص  ولما كنت احبه اعاقبه  كنت اشيل الفيشه بتاعه  الجهاز 

مع انه كان بيذاكر حلو اوى   وبيطلع كل سنه  من الاوائل طبعا هو واخته بس هو اللى كان بيحب الكمبيوتر اكتر

وانا كنت بشجعه فى وقت الفراغ وبيجدد فيه زى ما يحب  لانه كنت فاخوره بيه  واشكر ربنا طلع مهندس كمبيوتر  عقبالك

اتمنى انت كمان تخلى ماما وبابا فاخورين بيك 

ومش هما وبس احنا كلنا فى المنتدى ونعملك  موضوع نحاج جميل يرضينا كلنا

بس نصيحه قبل ما تذاكر اقرا مزمور 

خلى النت  بعد ما تذاكر وتكون راضى عن نفسك 


​


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> بص بقى انا هقولك حاجه بجد احمد ربنا انهم بيخلوك تقعد على النت
> 
> فى الدراسه وخصوصا لما تكون شهاده
> 
> ...



كلام جميل جداً

شكرا لك


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا كمان عايز اقول حاجة



انا كمان خابف علي مصلحتي
بدليل اني انا الي عامل الموضوع ده
مش ماما

و عملتوا لأني حاسس اني مقصر جامد أوي
و مش بذاكر كويس



و في مشكلة تانية

بابا بقي عايزني اعد ازاكر طول اليوم
مش عايزني اخد بريك خالص
و لا حتي دقيقة

علشان كدة علي طول زعلانين من بعد 

كل شوية يزعقلي و يقولي ذاكر
حتي لو مذاكر



انا عارف انه خايف علية
بس برضوا عارف انه المفروض يكون في
وقت للمذكرة و وقت  للعب
مش كله مذكرة ولا كله لعب​*


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2011)

scream man قال:


> *انا كمان عايز اقول حاجة
> 
> 
> 
> ...




انت عارف ليه علشان هو مش بيشوفك غير وانت قاعد على النت 

لكن لو دخل عليك شافك بتذاكر  هيفرح وهيتأكد انك بتذاكر  وعايز تطلع الاول زى ما كنت 

يمكن هو من نفسه يقولك خد بريك ساعه  بص هقولك حاجه اتفاق ماشى 

ذاكر 3 ساعات بتركيز وخد ساعه بريك حلو كده كل 3 ساعات ساعه بريك واتفق معاهم على كده بس بتركيز اهم حاجه

وخلى ماما تسمعلك علشان تتأكد انك بتذاكر كويس وتقعد تراجع معاك  ايه رأيك بقى
​


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> انت عارف ليه علشان هو مش بيشوفك غير وانت قاعد على النت
> 
> لكن لو دخل عليك شافك بتذاكر  هيفرح وهيتأكد انك بتذاكر  وعايز تطلع الاول زى ما كنت
> 
> ...


هجرب امشي بالكلام ده


----------



## القسيس محمد (22 ديسمبر 2011)

scream man قال:


> للأسف مش عارف اوازن أموري :t39:
> 
> 
> مثلا اليوم 24 ساعة
> ...



حبيبى نسيت تقولنا فين وقت ربنا
المنتدى موجود والنت موجود كفايه ساعه يوميا نت
او ساعتين
وحاول يروح كنيسه اجتماعات للى فى سنك
هتبعد عن النت شويه لانى شايف كده انك مدمن نت
ربنا يقويك ويعين مامتك وبباك 
انا مع اولادى منظملهم الوقت عالنت 
ساعتين لكل واحد منهم 
وباقى اليوم باخد الهارد بشيله 
زعلوا  شويه لكن اتعودوا على كده وفعلا بقيت اسيب الهارد فى الجهاز ومش بيفتحوه
الاب والام عارفين مصلحه ابنهم او بنت فين 
ربنا يباركك ابنى


----------



## scream man (23 ديسمبر 2011)

يوسف-j قال:


> حبيبى نسيت تقولنا فين وقت ربنا
> المنتدى موجود والنت موجود كفايه ساعه يوميا نت
> او ساعتين
> وحاول يروح كنيسه اجتماعات للى فى سنك
> ...




مممممممم

ماشي
شكرا لك


----------



## rania79 (10 يناير 2012)

تـــــــــــــذاكر اولا
وبعد الامتحانات تقعد براحتك ع النت
اسمع كلام والديك


----------



## scream man (13 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> تـــــــــــــذاكر اولا
> وبعد الامتحانات تقعد براحتك ع النت
> اسمع كلام والديك


مانا خلاص اخدت الأجازة


----------

